# craftsman table model 171.254790



## macking (Jul 29, 2013)

Purchased inexpensive older Craftsman table. I was told that just about any 6 inch base router would work with the table. Will a new Craftsman router bolt up to this table or do I need to look for an older router? The top has ridges on top. I was thinking of drilling new holes for an old router that I have but am concerned about making a recess with taper to bolt the router up with all the ridges. Thanks.
Mike


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I would think that It should fit up good! I am not sure who is supplying routers for Craftsman, but Ryobi used to be the one. Most of the Craftsman should fit up with no problems! By the way- Welcome to the forum! I think that You will find that it's got more in the way of Good folks who love to help. and make friendships!


----------



## macking (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks. I appreciate all the info I can get. Reading thru the forums gives me much needed info and confidence that I can do better than making kindling.


----------

